# Okay.... What ebay 3mm warm white LED is not of the bright variety?



## 3.8TransAM (Jan 13, 2016)

Just what it says.

I'm done fighting

If I'm going to have to redo something it will be right on the rebuild..........

Just need to get a batch of a 100 or so, use it going forward and a rework or two I'm not happy with.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Here's what I use: Warm White 3mm Flangless LED

For your reference, here's a color chart. I judge these to fall roughly where the red arrow is.


----------



## 3.8TransAM (Jan 13, 2016)

John,

You being an O scaler and myself in HO, would you still go with these?

Curious is all.

My LED batch was 3mm warm white that had the leads on them, wire is tiny insuation is huge(makes no sense lol) and the damned things still make engine noses glow even w/ 2k resistor in there.

If you think its good I'll order them ASAP.

Spent the last couple hours weathering cars with Pan Pastels. My 7 yr old did one almost solo. I've never done it until tonight either.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

The scale you run doesn't really matter. If you're looking for a 3mm LED, you're looking for a 3mm LED.

If you're saying they're too bright, without seeing the actual installation, I can't say what I'd do with them. You could go with 2mm Post LED's, and cover the rear section with heatshrink to block out incidental light. It really depends on the installation particulars.


----------



## 3.8TransAM (Jan 13, 2016)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/10colorsx5-50pcs-3mm-Water-Clear-Pre-Wired-White-Red-Light-DC-9-12V-LED-Mix-Kits-/122015216363?hash=item1c68ac72eb:g:N3UAAOSwMNxXX7bI

Those are what I have. warm white

Damn things are bright as hell. My nose on an P1k Erie built glowed w/ 1k resistor and my E6(getting reworked) nose still glowed even after going to 2k resistor.

Some folks have said there are "bright" LEDs.

Just trying to avoid that route again lol


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

I also wrap my LEDs with heatshrink tubing to block undesired lighting like cab windows,etc.If light glows though plastic,a couple coats of black paint on the inside helps a lot.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I obviously can't say how they'll look in your environment, what you describe has never been an issue for me. Obviously, O-gauge stuff has thicker skin, but like Jake says, paint the interior black if that's a problem. I also use heatshrink, and on some installations where heatshrink won't really work, I use Liquid Tape to block out all the incidental light.


----------



## 3.8TransAM (Jan 13, 2016)

I ordered the style you put up.

Also found a little batch from a US seller so I can get moving again.

Ordered spools of assorted 28 gauge wire too. Won't have enough to redo the harness lol

Just weird it doesn't do it with stock lighting and I go to LED and I'm bleeding thru everywhere.

The new LED and wire will let me shrink the LED package down and then I can work on testing shielding/painting what I need to.


----------



## 3.8TransAM (Jan 13, 2016)

Woohoo!

Got my LEDs in and 28 gauge wire. Ready to rock next week when I get some free time again.

Just doing some 9v testing on LEDs w/ a 1k resistor, initial results seem promising, so thanks John.


----------



## tkruger (Jan 18, 2009)

I have had this issue with P2K diesels in the past. Also with cabooses that I have lighted. One solution that I have found is to paint the inside of the shell flat black. A few coates of that seems to help greatly. Done this with houses also. I seem to have the issue more with the lighter painted shells. Never had this issue with Athearn or Roundhouse shells but they are a thicker material.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

These issues don't seem to come up in the O-gauge world.


----------



## 3.8TransAM (Jan 13, 2016)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> These issues don't seem to come up in the O-gauge world.


If I had room for O scale, I would do O scale

Honestly, the size and heft is awesome. It costs more, but you also use less engine and car wise so it kind of evens out somewhat.

What would kill me is I'm a UP guy and I like big UP power, Challengers, Northerns, Big Boys, DD35(a), DDA40x, all versions of the turbines..... That would be about a house $$$$ collection.


----------

